# How far along?



## Marrrty8 (11 mo ago)

Hey y’all, new here to the forum (first post) my Molly seems to have been pregnant for approx 4 months now. Any idea when she’s gonna pop? Anytime (2 times now) I’ve put her in a breeder box she just poops a ton and seems to get smaller. Water parameters are fine and I’ve scoured the internet trying to figure out what’s happening but she just refuses to give birth. Male has been in the tank with her since September (when I got them both)


----------



## Marrrty8 (11 mo ago)




----------

